

An Interview with John Foreman, Chief Data Scientist at MailChimp - thingsilearned
http://chartio.com/blog/2014/02/john-foreman-interview

======
EvanMiller
If you want to learn the nitty-gritty of machine learning and optimization, I
highly recommend his book, Data Smart:

[http://www.amazon.com/Data-Smart-Science-Transform-
Informati...](http://www.amazon.com/Data-Smart-Science-Transform-
Information/dp/111866146X)

It's one of the few books on the subject that doesn't get bogged down with
mathematical notation, nor does it cheat with "And Then A Miracle Happens"
library calls. The book is primarily aimed at business analysts, but
programmers can get a lot out of it too.

------
l33tbro
"A data scientist is a statistician living in San Francisco" \- @jeremyjarvis

~~~
grej
...or Atlanta, in John's case :)

------
mathattack
Thanks for sharing. I like his insight of spreadsheets being the tool to share
data with the masses.

